# CPC-A looking for any entry-level coding position.  Resume attached.



## sandraf

I live in Buford, GA.  I am seeking an entry-level coding position for anyone who is willing to give me a chance to show that I am a dependable, hard worker.


Sandra Fedler
2164 Beacon Crest Drive Buford, Georgia 30519
(678) 249-4856, sndrfdlr481@gmail.com


OBJECTIVE
Seeking a position where I can utilize my coding skills, experience with patient records, and background in medical terminology to accurately abstract and validate ICD-9-CM and CPT codes, maintain patient records, and assist a facility overall in their documentation and reimbursement process.  

SKILLS

•	Inpatient and Outpatient Coding
•	ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS 
•	CMS 1500 and UB-04 Claim Forms
•	Healthcare Reimbursement
•	Anatomy, Physiology, Pharmacology
•	DRG & APC Assignments
•	Knowledge of HIPAA and Patient Confidentiality
•	Electronic Filing Systems
•	3M Encoder/Reference Software, Ingenix Encoder
•	Proficient in Microsoft Office
•	Excellent Verbal / Written Communication
•	Managed Care Regulations
•	Knowledge of Medical Terminology
•	Medicare / Medicaid Reimbursements
•	Hospital Information Systems: Chart Assembly, Access, Storage, and Status Tracking


CERTIFICATION
American Academy of Professional Coders, Current Member	            	     	   		September 2013-Present 
Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A) as of December 2013.

EDUCATION
Inpatient/Outpatient Medical Coding and Billing Program, Career Step 	         		July 2012-October 2013
Certificate of Graduation with Honors
•	Experience coding over 250 outpatient reports and 75 authentic inpatient records.
•	Types of reports including: Consultations, Emergency Room reports, History and Physical reports, Laboratory reports, Operative reports, Physician Orders, Procedure Notes, Progress Notes, Radiology reports, and Pathology reports. 
•	Coded reports in a variety of specialties including: Obstetrics, gynecology, internal medicine, dermatology, diagnostic radiology, interventional radiology, general surgery, orthopedics, gastroenterology, trauma surgery, family/general practice, infectious disease, psychiatry, oncology, ENT, physical therapy, cardiology, plastic surgery, pulmonology, Emergency Dept, hematology, neurology, neurosurgery, vascular surgery, etc.

Medical Transcription Program, Career Step	        		    			December 2005-December 2007
Certificate of Graduation with High Honors

Gwinnett Technical College (Lawrenceville, GA)	        		    				  June 2002
Registered Veterinary Technician

EXPERIENCE
Medical Transcriptionist 	         
Rapid Outsource Imaging, LLC									    January 2011-Present
•	Typed, edited, and submitted various radiology reports, including x-rays, computed tomography (CT), interventional radiology, MRIs, MR angiography, nuclear medicine, ultrasounds, and vascular imaging.
MediGrafix, Inc.									      February 2008-January 2011
•	Typed, edited, and submitted various medical reports, including radiology, referral letters, physical therapy, clinic notes, psychiatry, and dermatology.

Veterinary Technician 	         
North Georgia Veterinary Specialty Care							      July 2002-July 2004
•	Typed medical reports to send to referring veterinarians and accurately maintained client files.
•	Provided nursing care for patients, assisted in surgical procedures, and provided/monitored anesthesia for patients.


----------

